# WOC - Inglot Cosmetics



## Elle93 (Feb 8, 2011)

any of you ladies use the makeup brand Inglot and what do you think of them?


----------



## devin (Feb 8, 2011)

I have Inglot eyeshadows, pigments, gel liners, amc glosses, and a pressed powder. I must say that I absolutely love the quality of Inglot products. The pigmentation is phenomenal! The prices are excellent.

  	The gel liners are like a mix of MAC's liquidlast and fluidline combined. They are all matte and they have some really unique colors for their gel liners. Amc gloss 541 is a must have!!! It is an iridescent gloss that transform from white, to blue, to purple.

  	I have swatches of the pigments and pressed eyeshadows on my blog. You can call the Inglot store in New York to order. I believe the minimum order is 100.00. If you order 150.00 you receive free shipping.


----------



## K_ashanti (Feb 10, 2011)

i been eyeing them for a minute, i live in jersey so i'm lucky to have two  inglot stores within an hour of me


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Feb 10, 2011)

Inglot products are fantastic. So far I've tried the eyeshadows, Pure Pigments, Duraline (mixing medium), Gel Eyeliner, foundation, concealer, makeup remover (waterproof), & Lip Duos. Definitely want to try more.

  	Definitely recommend that you check them out.


----------



## Dominikanmorena (Feb 24, 2011)

Just went to the store in NYC today for the first time. I am def IMPRESSED! The pigmentation is incredible on all of there products. I am def going back again soon! And I haven't even used it yet LOL


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 24, 2011)

I currently have a lot of Inglot currently from their freedom system to their individual shadows. I love the pigmentation on them. Worth every single dime.


----------



## agolds5682 (Feb 25, 2011)

I LOVE Inglot!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 I have been using there products for a couple of months now and love everything I have purchase from them. There eyeshadows, pigments, gel liners and lip paints are wonderful.. I would say if you are interested in purchasing from this brand do it in the next two months because there prices are going up sometime in May..
  	That being said they are so worth every penny spent.. I have been very impressed with the quality of Inglot products.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The pigmentation and smoothness of the shadows reminds me of highend eyeshadows! They are now one of my favorite makeup lines and a staple in my collection!!

  	WOC don't sleep on this makeup line.. You will not regret trying out many of there products!! I want to try to collect all the eyeshadow I want before the price increase!!~


----------



## Sass (Feb 25, 2011)

I've only bought a 10 pan e/s palette and I love it!  I am going to get another one soon.  Other than that I will not buy anything else because if you use it to test it out and don't like it you cannot return it.  I don't know if that's just the mall at Paramus, NJ, but that sucks.  I bought a foundation and a translucent powder...took it home...thought about it and didn't open it because if I don't like it I can't even swap it out for something else.  I had the MA put the foundation and powder on me, but give me a chance to use it for a week to see if I like it.  Until Inglot gets a return policy like MAC or Sephora then I won't be buying anything else other than e/s.


----------



## crystrill (Feb 27, 2011)

I have a 5 palette. I went to the Miami store about two weeks ago with my friend (Pnuttbuttajelli on here) and originally wanted a 10 palette but a lot of the colors I wanted were sold out so I settled on 5 colors instead. Hopefully when I go back all the colors will be there! Next time I am there I definitely want to purchase some of their liquid liners, lipsticks, glosses, and pigment! I rarely wear pigments but theirs are SOO nice!!!


----------



## shimmergrass (Mar 4, 2011)

i want to go to Vegas just so that I can visit this store!


----------



## agolds5682 (Mar 10, 2011)

Inglot now has a online website for US customers!! The website is inglotusa.com!!!! This is sooo exciting!! Everyone get shopping.. FYI the prices of the palettes are wrong on the website. All the prices of the palettes are the same as the store pricing.. There is a discount given at the end of your purchase to reflect the right prices. Hope this helps everyone!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They also have the much awaited 20-pan palettes online. These are not even in the retail stores!!!!


----------



## afulton (Mar 13, 2011)

After hearing so much about Inglot, I went to their store in Miami and brought the Freedom Palette with 10 shades.  I was very impressed with the swatches.


----------



## angelynv (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey guys I agree Inglot is awesome! I would say the only thing I dont like are the brushes. Their gel/cream blushes are just amazing I havent purchased any yet but will do especially as I recently applied for and got a pro card yipeee!!!!!


----------



## Curly1908 (Mar 15, 2011)

I need brown girl swwwwwaaaaaaattttttccccchhhhhhes.


----------



## iadorepretty (Mar 16, 2011)

Curly1908 said:


> I need brown girl swwwwwaaaaaaattttttccccchhhhhhes.



 	i have swatches on my blog. for reference i am an NC44-NC45

http://www.eyeadorepretty.com/2011/02/inglot-cosmetics-eyeshadows-review.html

  	happy shopping!!!


----------



## JaiLeeP (Mar 30, 2011)

Just purchased a 20 pan palette from the usa website =). I spent hours looking at some of yours (all you gals that have swatches) and swatches from other guru's and on youtube to figure out colors I want to try. Can not wait to get this!! I will definitely be getting some more palettes along with other items. I think I have been convereted from a MAC lover to an Inglot lover lol


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 30, 2011)

I thought theater brands were the only place for the pigmentation. But the pigment in Inglot's matte and pearl eyeshadows is INSANE. Now I wish I could own them all!

  	Do they have any coral/orange blushes? The ones on the site look only to be pink based


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 31, 2011)

reesesilverstar said:


> I thought theater brands were the only place for the pigmentation. But the pigment in Inglot's matte and pearl eyeshadows is INSANE. Now I wish I could own them all!
> 
> Do they have any coral/orange blushes? The ones on the site look only to be pink based


 
	I'm getting ready to head out to their Miami location in a bit... I'll get back to you on this.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 31, 2011)

[quote name="DILLIGAF" url="/forum/thread/173451/woc-inglot-cosmetics#post_2100785"]



I'm getting ready to head out to their Miami location in a bit... I'll get back to you on this.
 
[/quote]  Awww, thanks luv!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 31, 2011)

DILLIGAF said:


> Awww, thanks luv!


	I'm back and you're right. I didn't notice anything remotely in the coral/orange family as far as their blushes. This is something they should be looking into.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 1, 2011)

[quote name="DILLIGAF" url="/forum/thread/173451/woc-inglot-cosmetics#post_2100928"]


I'm back and you're right. I didn't notice anything remotely in the coral/orange family as far as their blushes. This is something they should be looking into.
 
[/quote]  Well that sucks. They definitely need to address that.   Thanks, doll!


----------



## JaiLeeP (Apr 3, 2011)

I posted some swatches from the eyeshadow palette I got last week, and I will post the lip and another eyeshadow palette I get later this week. They will also be on my blog if anyone needs any color ideas for shadows/lips.


----------



## cheetahpita (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm thinking about getting the 10 pan freedom palette before the prices go up in May - anyone have any favorites?


----------



## BeautyByLele (Apr 5, 2011)

Does anybody know the exact date the prices will increase ??



cheetahpita said:


> I'm thinking about getting the 10 pan freedom palette before the *prices go up in May* - anyone have any favorites?



 	EDIT : I just called Inglot and they said they *AREN"T* having a price increase !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Anybody else hear the same thing ??


----------



## JaiLeeP (Apr 5, 2011)

I did read or heard from a youtube guru that prices are increasing in Europe and not US. I can't remember who it was.. maybe it was wayne goss... gossmakeupartist. But I am not 100% sure I am right on the person.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 5, 2011)

Actually I heard another guru say that there would no longer be a price increase because of all the backlash. Personally I think they will most likely sneak in smaller increases over the next 1-2 yrs until the get the price up to where they want it. Either way INGLOT is still a great bargain for the money. EVEN with the originally proposed increase. I have a co worker that's going to Poland and she told me she would grab what I wanted. I keep hearing how much cheaper it is in Poland anyway. If the price is right I will get the remaining gel liners that I don't own.


----------



## User38 (Apr 5, 2011)

^ Dili.. everything is going up.. just check the price of oil -- that makes the market for products/packaging, etc.


----------



## agolds5682 (Apr 6, 2011)

BeautyByLele said:


> EDIT : I just called Inglot and they said they *AREN"T* having a price increase !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Anybody else hear the same thing ??


  	I also saw that from multiple gurus on the YT that said that Mr Inglot himself said at the LA makeupshow that prices would not be going up in the USA at all. The price increase was only in the UK I guess!! With all the uproar it created they kept the prices the same here in the US!! So that's wonderful!! Everyone shop away!!~ I think like Dilli said Inglot will eventually raise the prices because to be honest the products are worth alot more but while they are still cheap you might as well grab what you want!!


----------



## JaiLeeP (Apr 6, 2011)

Exactly whyI keep ordering 20 palettes.  Just to let you all know.. if you order the freedom 20 palette and choose 20 shadows.. AND choose 2nd day ship.. it is only $111 =). You get $20 off the palette. So you get the palette for 5 bucks and the shadows for 4.50. Awesome huh?


----------



## Miss Redgal (Apr 14, 2011)

ive been hearing sooo much about this brand - i will def check this out!


----------



## crystrill (Apr 20, 2011)

I went to Inglot over the weekend in Miami and got more stufff!!!!! Hehe love them!


----------



## cheetahpita (Apr 22, 2011)

^^ what did you get?  I've been trying to decide what to order based on swatches online (no Inglot store near me ), but it's hard to pick!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 25, 2011)

Cream liners and lip paints are on my wishlist.


----------



## bronzedhoney (May 1, 2011)

I want to try their matte eyeshadows.


----------



## luvlydee (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey, im just wondering if any of you lovely ppl know which  amc pressed powder color would be great for nc44-nc45 skin? Thanks!


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Nov 4, 2011)

i saw on Silver Lips Beauty's blog that there is a gold, copper, and ginger colored collection either available or coming soon and it's right up our alley: http://silverlipsbeauty.com/inglot-introduces-new-collection-of-coppers-gingers-golds/


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 4, 2011)

Ashleybubbles83 said:


> i saw on Silver Lips Beauty's blog that there is a gold, copper, and ginger colored collection either available or coming soon and it's right up our alley: http://silverlipsbeauty.com/inglot-introduces-new-collection-of-coppers-gingers-golds/



 	Thanks for the excuse to go to INGLOT tomorrow!


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Nov 7, 2011)

DILLIGAF said:


> Thanks for the excuse to go to INGLOT tomorrow!




  	were you able to go? was it there? i still can't find it online!


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 9, 2011)

Just found out we have a location here in chicago now... guess where I'm going later this week!!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 9, 2011)

Ashleybubbles83 said:


> were you able to go? was it there? i still can't find it online!



 	Never made it. I'm going to try again this weekend. Life just got hectic for a moment,


----------



## cheetahpita (Nov 10, 2011)

Prettypackages said:


> Just found out we have a location here in chicago now... guess where I'm going later this week!!!



 	We do? Where?


----------



## Richelle83 (Nov 10, 2011)

So far this is it.  	Macy's Fashion Show(Vegas)   	Macy's Water Tower(Chicago)  	Fashion Valley(San Diego)  	South Coast Plaza(Costa Mesa)  	Union Square(San Francisco)  	Macy's Herald Square(NYC)


----------



## crystrill (Nov 11, 2011)

Is it me, or is it cheaper in person? Because when I go to the store a 5 palette round is $25 and the square is $30 flat. That includes shadows and the case. Online the square palette is showing as $35 once you add the palette and shadows separately. However, I haven't been to the physical store in a while but I don't think they have changed their pricing there that I know of.


----------



## Richelle83 (Nov 11, 2011)

crystrill said:


> Is it me, or is it cheaper in person? Because when I go to the store a 5 palette round is $25 and the square is $30 flat. That includes shadows and the case. Online the square palette is showing as $35 once you add the palette and shadows separately. However, I haven't been to the physical store in a while but I don't think they have changed their pricing there that I know of.



 	I think that is the old pricing. They changed things around when the new trio eyeshadows came out.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Nov 12, 2011)

DILLIGAF said:


> Never made it. I'm going to try again this weekend. Life just got hectic for a moment,




  	Understandable  well definitely report back when you get the chance


----------



## Fancydymedout1 (Dec 27, 2011)

reesesilverstar said:


> Thanks, doll!


	Hi Ladies, You can try using one of their eyeshadows as a blush.


----------



## Fancydymedout1 (Dec 27, 2011)

I actually own a mass amount of product from Inlgot. From my first visit to their store in Garden State Plaza in NJ, 
	I fell in love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I have pigments, eyeshadows, lipsticks, gel liners, lip liners, jumbo lip pencils, lip glosses, lip paint, brushes, train cases, foundation, blushes (liquid, cream, & powder),highlighters, bronzers, illuminators, brow wax, concealer, and pressed powders. I pretty much own a little of everything they make lol. I love it all. They only thing I would have a complaint about is the brushes. A few of mine have fell apart and they were all purchased this year. They get the job done though lol.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jan 9, 2012)

has anyone seen this in inglot stores or at their counters?? http://silverlipsbeauty.com/inglot-introduces-new-collection-of-coppers-gingers-golds/

  	i haven't seen it online.


----------



## afulton (Jan 9, 2012)

Yes, I posted a picture of this when I brought it.  
http://www.specktra.net/t/177966/chanel-inglot-haul



Ashleybubbles83 said:


> has anyone seen this in inglot stores or at their counters?? http://silverlipsbeauty.com/inglot-introduces-new-collection-of-coppers-gingers-golds/
> 
> i haven't seen it online.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jan 13, 2012)

thanks lady! i guess i have to go into a store to check it out! cool!


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 18, 2018)

Jennifer Lopez to Launch 70-Piece Makeup Collection With Inglot: Exclusive | Allure


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 21, 2018)

@makeup_angel8522 on Instagram: “Первые кадры совместной коллекции Jennifer Lopez с INGLOT.На фотографии два рассыпчатых хайлайтера ,румяна ,сухой контуринг , румяна .Старт…”


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 21, 2018)

makeupnews mel on Instagram: “@inglot_usa  the Jennifer Lopez Inglot collaboration launching April 26th @jlo inglotusa.com and jenniferlopezinglot.com, plus Inglot’s 755…”


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Apr 22, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> makeupnews mel on Instagram: “@inglot_usa  the Jennifer Lopez Inglot collaboration launching April 26th @jlo inglotusa.com and jenniferlopezinglot.com, plus Inglot’s 755…”



So beautiful!


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 29, 2018)

HotFire Makeup on Instagram: “SWATCHES by [MENTION=55605]makeup2themax[/MENTION]x of her @jlo @inglot_cosmetics order which has ALREADY arrived! She purchased 3 Freedom System Eyeshadow…”


----------



## awickedshape (May 9, 2018)

Temptalia has Inglot x JLo swatches up


----------

